# The final word on Bulk Nutrition, Muscle Master, Discount Anabolics, etc???



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2009)

*The final word on Bulk Nutrition, Muscle Master, Discount Anabolics, etc???*

As you may have already heard, there were rumors going around about a raid on Muscle Master, Inc. or one of their affiliated holdings (i.e. Bulk Nutrition, Discount Anabolics, Apollo Fulfillment, etc???or one of their other hundred domain/company names). I was told by their legal representation that there was no raid, and they declined to comment any further, despite repeated questioning from me. As a result of this, plus some other information I???ve uncovered (from sources who shall remain nameless) I now believe that they were not raided, but that there was some kind of federal (FDA?) activity related to their business in the recent past. This could be as simple as a phone call or a knock & talk from some agents. Of course, I???m speculating, but it is based on quite a bit of research and inside information that I???ve got.

It wouldn???t be the first time Muscle Master was contacted by the FDA??? in 2003 the FDA sent them a warning letter for violations of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (the Act) in the labeling of some of their products.

There has been recent activity in the mainstream media related to the raid on ErgoPharm, and several follow up stories concerning the sale of steroids in the nutritional industry. Recently we saw Xtreme Tren and Tren 250 make an appearance on CBS News. Fox News of Boston took a look at 6-OXO (and 6-OXO Extreme), found that it contained a banned/illegal substance, and further found that it was being sold in Massachusetts. That report was uploaded to the MyFoXBoston site on the 17th of March (this year).

Some of the speculation going around is that it may be related to those events, and I was told by the owner of a nutritional company that his product (that contained 6-OXO) was removed from the Muscle Master sites.

Unfortunately, at this point, it???s clear that if they were contacted by the Feds, it wasn???t the first time, although they???re claiming they weren???t raided. 

article source


----------



## zombul (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm really interested to know what was found in 6 oxo. I remember hearing about this but didn't find out or have forgotten.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad it wasn't a real raid.
I love bulknutrition


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> I love bulknutrition



I did to before Muscle Masters took them over.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> I did to before Muscle Masters took them over.



What about the site has changed that bothers you specifically?
I have been going there for like 3-4 years. I never really noticed a change in the site's quality.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> What about the site has changed that bothers you specifically?
> I have been going there for like 3-4 years. I never really noticed a change in the site's quality.



it's just not the same as when Mike owned it, I don't order there anymore,


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> it's just not the same as when Mike owned it, I don't order there anymore,



Agreed, and DA doesnt seem the same anymore either.


----------

